# Dubai Sports City



## nyanda (Apr 30, 2012)

Hello,

Anyone work or live in Dubai Sports City?


----------



## nyanda (Apr 30, 2012)

Has anyone been to Dubai's sports city? I can't get an idea from searching the net, if it is finished. If people live there. Is the school up and running. Are people happy with it.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I've been around Sports City a few times and it seems like it's in the middle of nowhere. Which school are you talking about? It would be best to just call them.


----------



## nyanda (Apr 30, 2012)

The school is called Bradenton Preparatory.


----------

